# Rescue



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Well I received a call from a man this evening stating he didn't want his chihuahua puppy anymore and could I come get him!! :? I personally think that he abused this poor little animal, This pup fear bites and he is only 14 weeks old!!! :shock: I went and got him gave him a bath, trimmed his nails, did his anal glands and gave him a vaccine and a good meal (which he wont eat) He just hovers in the corner of the kennel, I put him there for quarantine cause you never know what he could have. I am calling the vet tomorrow to get him a check up and schedule his neuter. He will be placed up for adoption when I can love on him and teach him that people are good! isn't he cute!! I don't think he is purebred but ya never know.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*rescue*

Bless his little heart!! Godd luck in finding him the perfect loving home!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Poor wee thing!  He's so fortunate that he's now with such a caring & loving person as yourself to see him right.


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

awwww what a sweet lil boy! its nice that you have taken him in! i hope he finds a good home! he'll be grateful!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

aww poor little thing !!!!!!!! he maybe has a little pincher in him?

but he's super adorable !! i hope he finds a good home 

kisses nat


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

awww bless him he looks like a daschund to me I hope you find him a great home :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

aw poor baby boy. and kudo's to you for helping this baby out. it takes time and patience to reverse damages and for you to do that for this lil boy is excellent.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I am so glad that little fellow is in your loving care...he has suffered enough for a life time in his 14 weeks..it breaks my heart to think what he has gone through...I know you will find him a forever home. .


----------



## belladoggie (Mar 28, 2005)

Reading that just broke my heart - the fact that the pup got into the habit of fear biting by 14 weeks is just awful. Can't help wishing you were in Australia, as I'd take him in a second.

Good luck placing him, and keep us informed of his progress!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

he looks so sad... no wonder :roll: 
Lori will take good care of you now dont worry!
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

This is heartbreaking. He does look so sad. Thank goodness he is with you now Lori. I just don't get people sometimes. :evil: 

I know he will find the perfect home in your care. 

Leslie


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Poor thing  Best of luck finding his new home!!!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Lori.. Bless you for taking him and giving him a happy new beginning... and ending the awful life he had... 

He does look sad but I am sure you can turn this sadness in to happiness... 

Good luck and God bless you both.


----------



## Stewart's Mom (Mar 28, 2005)

poor fella...glad he is with you Lori so he can be taken care of and loved.

He is precious...I would love to have him join my family


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Well he is doing so much better in a short time. He wants to be around me all the time and even gave me some kisses  He still runs when you try to pick him up and nips but in a few weeks I know he will be better. He is going to the vet today, to have an exam and parvo test, even though he is not showing signs I have them tested anyway just to be safe. I will post an update as soon as I get back :wink:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Oh lori i am so glad that you were able to take this little guy in. With all of your chi's and youself I am sure he will be socialized in no time and acting like a normal chi. Thankfully he is so young still...its so hard to rehabilitate them when they are older.
Let us know how the vet visit goes!


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

aaawww, he is sooo cute!!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

What a sad little guy.  Bless your heart for taking him in. He's in the best hands possible now with a bright and loving future ahead of him. I imagine his young age will work in his favor in reversing his behavior.

Shame on the person who instilled such fear in such a dear little boy. Makes me physically ill just to think of it. :twisted:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

OMG what a poor little baby!! I'm so glad that you were able to rescue him! He definitely looks at least part doxie to me. But, he's a cutie!! I'm glad to hear that he's coming around!


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

What a wonderful person you are to help this adorable little guy. How could someone abuse like that? Turns my stomach. Please keep us posted on his progress. He does kind of look like doxie mix. Hmmmm...he's a cutie.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Poor tiny baby. How can people do such things. I hope you can find him a really wonderful home


----------

